# cute newborn (my first fur grandchild)



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Prada gave birth to a happy wee little pup today!
She was showing signs of labour this morning but it didnt start off till 7pm (when our vets close! )
At 8.15 we got to meet our new fur grand baby
Going to the vets in 6hrs for a checkup
And as a proud grandma I had to show you the photos 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done Prada!
Is the baby a boy or a girl?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How cute! Yeah for Prada and proud grandma!


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

How precious!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful....hugs to Prada for a job well done !


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

How tiny and cute!! Well done Prada.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! Well done Prada and wow, Nanny!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Aaah! Prada looks so proud of her baby. Congratulations all!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone 
Its a little girl
She weighed 103g at birth and looks silver/blue to me with white markings under her belly
But I will wait a little while before I register her with a specific colour because I am sure it will change slightly
We are thinking about names, but havent decided yet
Since we were going to stick with fashion brands as names so its similar to our other 3 these are our top favs

Cartier
Dior
Lulu guinness
Tiffany
Versace

Which one do you reckon is better?
If it were a boy we were definitely going to call it louis v, but its harder for us to pick a girls namep


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So adorable,and will we be keeping this little one?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! She's beautiful! How wonderful! Mom looks very attentive to her baby!

Congratulations!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh michelle We will most certainely be keeping the little one 
She is just too precious

Prada is being a very good mommy so far, she is really attentive and seems to know what she is doing


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG what a little doll baby! Congratulations!! I like Versace.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tiffany

she is beautiful


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

jan896 said:


> Tiffany
> 
> she is beautiful


I agree with you I think Tiffany would be my chioice too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet addition to your family. She is a beautiful baby girl! Congratulations!


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sorry, I almost cried when I saw your mama... She looked sooo much like my little doll who passed away not too long ago... I am sure you know this, but please please cherish and look after your puppy... and love them and appreciate them...

Sorry to ruin your parade...but CONGRATS!!!  Hope you the bestest luck!!!!!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!

my bella also has born her first pups just 2,5 weeks ago 

but we have 4 little cuties at home now!

Have a great time with your baby :daisy:


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

She is so fabulous 
Prada looks over the moon 
I agree I love Tiffany too 
looks like it would suit her 
congratulations to you both 
wonder what your other babies will make of her 
all your fur babies are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Omg where have I been?? Prada gave birth?? Omg the little one is so precious and Prada looks so proud!! 
Those are nice names!! Also consider Chloe, Yves, Celine, since you like upscale fash! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the mommy and grandma!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mama & daughter are just beautiful! I love Tiffany as well! Congrats!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

How beautiful! I bet you are so proud.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

How precious! congrats!!! who was the sire?
I say Dior! would be perfect imo ♥ Dior for the adored hohoho xx


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone 
Our little girl is gaining some weight and Prada is still being very good with her
My hubby and my parents voted for tiffany too, but I am still considering options
I have some time before I register her so I am not rushing into things 




djl700897 said:


> I am sorry, I almost cried when I saw your mama... She looked sooo much like my little doll who passed away not too long ago...


I am ever so sorry to hear that :-(
I cant imagine how hard it would be to lose one of your furbabies 
May she rest in doggy heaven



chi-bella said:


> my bella also has born her first pups just 2,5 weeks ago
> but we have 4 little cuties at home now!


Congrats to you too!
Wow 4 little ones must keep you and their mommy very busy indeed!
Are you keeping them? 



♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;1583986 said:


> wonder what your other babies will make of her


I wonder that too  I think they will get along ok
And coco will just be over the moon because there will be another dog in the house smaller than her Lol! Even if only lasts a short while




LittleLuxie said:


> Omg where have I been?? Prada gave birth?? Omg the little one is so precious and Prada looks so proud!!
> Those are nice names!! Also consider Chloe, Yves, Celine, since you like upscale fash!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You havent missed much 
I have been so busy with the house and prada and work etc I hadnt had a chance to come on the forum much
I do really the name chloe too


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Mum looks very like my Mimi too.  Glad to hear that baby is doing well!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

heartagram said:


> How precious! congrats!!! who was the sire?


My little man Gucci 



asthehind said:


> Mum looks very like my Mimi too.  Glad to hear that baby is doing well!


She does look very similar!


----------

